# scottish climber moving to san diego seeking work



## scottish clan (Nov 9, 2005)

hi there! i am 23 year old scottish guy seeking employment in san diego asap...i have been climbing since i was 17 and have worked in the usa before ( care of trees ) in connicticut! anyway i am desperate for work ..as i am getting married within 3 months of being there! i am willing to take any position you have even groundsman. here is my basic experience so far!
thankyou for taking the time to read this! martyn grant. 

work and training history in arboroculture. martyn grant
scotland, u .k
tel: 01144 1464 820017
[email protected]

qualifications :

all -nptc certificates ( national certificate in safe tree felling,climbing, ariel rescue,chainsaw use,and safe chipper operations,) recent first aid certificate and college diploma in arboroculture which includes all the aspects of tree climbing and landscaping.

work experience:

employer: mark reim-bonnie tree, 
address: 12 church street, insch, aberdeenshire ,scotland
tel: 01144 1464 821098.

duties include: tree felling, tree climbing, hedge trimming, tree planting, daily chainsaw use,chainsaw maintiance .chipper use,
stump grinder use, deadwooding,crown raising, crown reductions, dismantling, 



david eastwood old farm yard ryhine ,scotland

duties incude: fencing,all aspects of tree care, most of the work involved large dangerous tree removels,chipper use daily
forestry clearing ,snedding, felling etc,



cyprus tree care nicosia ,cyprus, (island beside greece )

working for 8 months doing forestry clearing contract, large tree takedowns,large machinery use,chainsaw use, 



the care of trees(alpine trees) 201 harvard avenue,stamford ,connicticut.u.s.a

1 year training and working program - daily tree climbing and felling, large machinery use, chipper use, scientific research. pesticide training, cherry picker training, dimantiling and pruning all sizes and types of trees, first aid training, tree planting, health and safety, 
i am working for mark riem ( top of page ) at the moment so feel free to contact him on 011 44 1464 821 098 ( 8hrs ahead here )and you can contact me on the number above or e-mail address
once again thank you for taking the time to read this! 
yours sincerly martyn grant


----------

